# Down spiral in a table?



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Yeah yeah I know it's not the norm but since I have one would it be completely dangerous to use it in a table? I like the idea that it prevents tear-out and I'm sure I'll have to make sure the work piece is not pushed up off the table but surely I could use it?



Thanks.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

cagenuts said:


> Yeah yeah I know it's not the norm but since I have one would it be completely dangerous to use it in a table? I like the idea that it prevents tear-out and I'm sure I'll have to make sure the work piece is not pushed up off the table but surely I could use it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Hilton - Certainly you can use it, seems like you know what to expect from it so you can compensate. I don't see any particular advantages unless you are using veneered plywood though.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

jschaben said:


> I don't see any particular advantages unless you are using veneered plywood though.


Ah yes, I forgot to mention that part 

I have this bit. #17389


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

cagenuts said:


> Ah yes, I forgot to mention that part
> 
> I have this bit. #17389


That's a flush trim..... it likely will just shave the edge as you want. Since the bit won't be imbedded in the stock I doubt it will even try to lift the stock, at least not aggressively.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Thanks John.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I was cutting both a 1/4" inch wide and 1/4" deep slot in a piece of QS White Oak a couple of days ago and the router started to bog down. I was using an up cut 1/4 inch spiral bit to cut the slot and once the slot was cut I discovered the slot was packed tight with sawdust and I do mean tight. I figured I had made two mistakes in cutting the slot, one was using the up cut bit and the other more serious mistake was cutting the 1/4" slot in one pass. I changed the up cut bit for a down cut but forgot to change the cutting depth. It didn't matter because the down cut bit didn't cause a bog down of the router and didn't fill the slot with sawdust. Both bits were brand new Freud 1/4 inch bits so bit quality wasn't an issue.

I am now convinced the up cut bit is better suited for hand held routing and the down cut bit for use in a table. Which makes more sense in the first place if you stop and think about it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When to use the different types of spiral bits is discussed in one of the sticky threads. The material you are working with is what determines the type of bit to use free hand or table mounted.


----------

